# dreadnought with a ... jump pack?



## DEATHTORUSS (Apr 5, 2009)

i would like to see some uhh ideas or some possible ways that you could make one of these, and probably some ideas on how i could use this legaly in games haha free for all critisism k:


----------



## Crude (Mar 15, 2009)

vehicle design rules!!!

except im pretty sure those only worked in 3rd edition.. but if you used them you'd just make it fast walker i guess.

man thatd be cool...


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Umm... plastic tubing and guitar wire? Maybe some decals and greenstuff depending on your abilities. A turret off an ork tank might work, assuming you point it downwards and paint it like a jetpack. Good luck with this, it sounds pretty cool.


----------



## DEATHTORUSS (Apr 5, 2009)

yah kinda started it and its quite a lil challenge to fix the way i want it without it gettin bigger then the dreadnought :ireful2: ill post pics maybe when i finish and get my camera workin again


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Engines off a tau pihrana? Land speeder engine section as a backpack?


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Apart from the ideas already mentioned, the only thing I can think of would be some backpacks from Tau crisis battlesuits.

As to make it legal in games, I don't think there is a way.


----------



## WarpZombie (Nov 4, 2009)

hmmm... sounds pretty cool even if you couldnt use it as a dreadnought with jump pack it would still make an awesome model, i dont think anybody would mind you useing it as just a normal dreadnought. Good luck hope it works out


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

This is more of a modeling topic than a tutorial request and you will probably get more responses here.


----------



## Steeldragon (Jan 21, 2008)

Counts as "Demon Prince with wings"

Depending on how big of a jump pack, look at the Tau piranha engines. Another option would be to scavenge parts off of a drop pod (little engine thrusters) and get yourself some 3/4" tubes aprox 1- 1 1/2" tall. I'd get two minimum and cap them off with some exhaust type bits on one end, and then use the thruster bits on the bottom. Or you can do something more along the lines of the seraphim style pack, and use a multi-port thruster. 

Lots of options. Though, is it for a loyalist army? Or a chaos army?


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

heh


this would be legendary


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

I guess you can have it count as a "drop podded" Dread. But I think people would have an issue. I think it would be cool myself.


----------



## DEATHTORUSS (Apr 5, 2009)

oh wow lots of people , and thats alotta ways i never thought of doing it i guess i'll have to make a couple to try out


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Like this?


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

TBH i woudl probably let you play it, it depends ont he rules. If you are lookign to allwo it to move 12" like jump infantry then probably not. But you coudl make the jump pack allow the dread to DS, maybe add some points and allow it the heroic intevention thign liek vanguard vets get?


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Modeling:
I would try to make the jet pack look as close to the standard SM jump pack as possible, but with some more bulky jet-engine type feel. I like the idea of using a landspeeder's engine for this. I would also consider putting sentinel legs on it to make it look faster which leads me too...

Rules:
With the sentinel legs in mind, maybe a lightweight dreadnought would be good for your jetpack Idea. Make it AV F11 S11 R10 and only able to carry one heavy weapon (Multi Melts/CC arm, Flamer/CC arm, Lascannon, Rocket Launcher, Plasma Cannon, Assualt Cannon) only one of the choices available. Not sure what you would do for the other arm... maybe model both arms the same and count is as one of the choices? It return for the nerf you can add a 12" move and deepstrike capability.

If the rules are done well enough and seem balanced I would play against it in friendly games. We regularly play with forgeworld stuff so I see a lot of different and new stuff being used. Just remember you have to give and take. Either you give it everything you want and raise the cost tremendously or you simply trade abilities and stats of equal importance.

Good luck I like the idea! I would like to see a space wolve army of wolfguard troops with jump packs and jumping dreadnoughts, that would be awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## Gothminion (Nov 20, 2009)

I'd say some sort of scaled up sm jump pack with the air vents poking out of the front of the dreadnought, then some sort of huge fuel tank somewhere. That would probably have to limit it's walking capability to 4" or something, and fluff wise, how do you explain a jump pack to a centuries old head?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

For the love of terra do not make this............dreads are scary as it is!

but if you ignore my warning just do it the easy way, grab the engines off a tau tank and stick em on its back.


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

Buy a model airplane with jet engines. Maybe from a warthog? Then watch Transformers 2, and make yourself an Optimus Prime with jump pack. For rules I'd add points and let it deep strike and move 12 inches once per game. The sentinel legs sounds good. There are other games with robot walkers with good leg options for dreads. Like so.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The new poseable sentinel legs would work ok. Here is a long leg dread i just finished.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Done it.
Whirlwind missile launcher turned backwards with speeder thrusters added. Easy as pie










And a shot with one of my regular dreads for scale









I went a little nuts on the legs, so he's kinda tall.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I remember seeing that one before. One of the most awesome dreads ever,and.......it has a jump pack.
Problem solved.


----------



## DaemonCarnifex16 (Apr 3, 2011)

I had the same idea. I can imagine one on top of a building and jetting down to behead some xenos creature with his chainfist! I can't for the life of me figure out how to build one though...


----------



## abitterbuffalo (May 7, 2009)

As far as a Dreadnought with a jumpack in game-rules goes, Blood Angels can take Furioso Librarian with Wings of Sanguiness. I had wanted to convert one of these with a jumpack (a la Mechwarrior) and a shoulder mounted cannon to represent the Blood Lance. Though I stopped playing BA before I got around to it.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Hmm oh look at that I looked at the date the last post was from January 18th 2010.


----------



## abitterbuffalo (May 7, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> Hmm oh look at that I looked at the date the last post was from January 18th 2010.


Woah, zombie thread back from the dead. Oh well, Dreadnoughts with jumpacks are still fun.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I prefer my dreads mounted on bikes.


----------



## Warmaster91 (Dec 1, 2013)

I know i'm dragging up a dead thread here but I just wanted to share my two cents, I wanted to include some maulerfiends in my night lords army but thought the GW models were too daemon for my fluff - Next thought JUMP PACKS ON DREADNOUGHTS, found this thread and got building - Here are the results ! ty for the inspiration 

Heres a Link to the front View http://imageshack.us/a/img46/2231/o6x2.jpg


----------

